# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY / MXBOX v3.5 revision 1.6 (SL3 Unlock, Broadcom, HTI Plus) - Nightly Builds

## 4gsmmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *MXKEY / MXBOX v3.5 revision 1.6 
(SL3 Unlock, Broadcom, HTI Plus) 
Nightly Builds*  *Changes: * * - bugfix: xgold not booting 
- bugfix[sl3bf]: oclHashcat 00.08 speed not shown*   *How to update:* *- Open mobileEx.exe, Click "Synchronize Files" and 
Click "Update" when popup dialog showed.*     
BR,
Manole

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

